# Chair Rail



## Imacarguytoo (Nov 21, 2006)

My wife wants a chair rail in the dining room. My question is how far up the wall do i mount the chair rail?


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 22, 2006)

32" to 48" is acceptable.
I usually back a chair that is usually in the dining room up to the wall and check where the back would normally hit the wall. That's what chair rail is for  Mark the wall at the top of the chair back, run the chair rail level..

In shared kitchen and dining room areas, I've run the chair rail level with the counter tops when there wasn't a chair on the job to match heights.


----------



## Imacarguytoo (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help


----------

